# F45 Series 2 Active Tourer Drivers door switch block not working.(2016 RHD)



## Sergehog (Sep 25, 2021)

I’m presently having an issue where the drivers door switch is not working for both windows and mirrors.
Comfort access works from the key and will open/close all windows and the passenger mirror folds but drivers side does not fold.
The following error codes are being shown

D90D07. Switch Block on Drivers Door No LIN Component.
D90D0D. Exterior Mirror, Right (LIN) No LIN Slave.
D90D11. Evaluation Electronics, ContactFree Tailgate Opening Missing LIN Component.

So far have tried all the suggestions about unplugging mirrors etc, makes no difference to windows operation.
Checked all fuses - all OK
Reseated all connectors in the door and BDC in the passenger footwell.
Fitted a new switch block and still getting same error codes.
Have removed door panel and checked all wiring to body connector plug and not found any continuity errors.
Also the Switch lights are not illuminated. Confirmed there is power to the switch block. 
Don’t know which connector in the BDC is for the drivers door so not been able to do a continuity test all the way back.

now unemployed so budget is tight and MOT is due in a couple of week.

Thanks in advance for any advice moving this forward


----------



## Sergehog (Sep 25, 2021)

Any recommendations for a good independent BMW auto electrician near Halifax UK.


----------

